# Non frozen water



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

So trying to get one more river trip in this year, have time to drive a day from fraser. Anyone got a visual on big horn canyon, or the Colorado through ruby or daily section? ( ice shelves in gorge are sketching me out a bit).
Trying to avoid ice shelves, or at least ones with swift current headed there way.
Any other other suggestions?
Been lucky enough to boat every month so far this year, just need to get in a December trip, have dry suite and 14 seasons experience, just want to manage my risk a bit and leave a margin for safety.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Chama has water


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow. Gauge claims 1150, has any one been down there recently?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

We normally have a few weeks of heavy slush running through town before Ruby and Westwater start to ice up. We've had one day of light slush this season, and it was a week+ ago. Warm days since.

I'd wager heavily that both Ruby and WW are fine.

If you want company on WW ping me: mike dot curiak at gmail.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

All water observable from the highway in Bighorn Sheep canyon from Parkdale to the metropolis of Howard is free and clear. Very little ice on a few rocks. Drove up this afternoon.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

zbaird said:


> All water observable from the highway in Bighorn Sheep canyon from Parkdale to the metropolis of Howard is free and clear. Very little ice on a few rocks. Drove up this afternoon.


And the Ark's been running just under 600 for the last few days. No comparison with spring runoff flows but certainly a rare and quite boatable flow for this time of year. Looks like there's some X-Mas boating to be had.

Thanks for the visual, Z!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks All!!
Ended up doing a very last minute run down the daily section( Sorry mikesee, probly should have seen if you wanted to run it, but very last minute ).

Was good to go, a couple ice berg's, but no significant shore ice, snow on canyons was cool, late day on water, caught a case of the holiday crud, but still a good trip.
A Year of boating is complete! Now i'm just jonesing for spring really bad, and thinkin about a January trip!
Happy boating, and dreamin' of spring.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Daily section of what river?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Rich said:


> Daily section of what river?


Colorado near moab Utah


----------

